# Pricing Rhinestones



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I just received my first order for rhinestone shirts and I have no clue how to price the rhinestones.

Basically the order is a total of 96 shirts....three different designs. I have my pricing somewhat figured out for the individual orders of "stock" designs. I need to figure out how much to discount for quantity when it comes to the rhinestone transfers themselves.

Also, do I charge a setup charge for the template?

Any opinions/advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

idelements said:


> I just received my first order for rhinestone shirts and I have no clue how to price the rhinestones.
> 
> Basically the order is a total of 96 shirts....three different designs. I have my pricing somewhat figured out for the individual orders of "stock" designs. I need to figure out how much to discount for quantity when it comes to the rhinestone transfers themselves.
> 
> ...


You might want to reverse engineer it by asking yourself:

How much do you want to make an hour?

If you can make 20 transfers an hour and if you can heat press 20 shirts an hour, then you can complete 20 garments in 2 hours. Lets say there is another hour in designing and shipping/delivering for a total of 3 hours. (worst case scenario?)

If you want to make $50 an hour, you would need $150 of profit for every 20 shirts or $7.50 of profit in every shirt. Maybe you want to make $100 an hour so put in $15 of profit per shirt......?

Everyone has there opinion on this so hopefully this is a good starting point?

Brian


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Did you pre-sell these shirts already?


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a repeat customer. I gave him a ballpark price and told him I would get final prices to him. 

They are going to be screen printed with rhinestone accents. I have my pricing for the shirts and screen printing of course and I know what I would charge for the rhinestones if it was a small order. I just need to figure out how much to discount for a larger order. I just want to be sure I don't underprice. 

The price of the shirts before the rhinestone is $12.30 each. The transfers will have approx 400-500 stones, 6ss, one color, 96 pcs. 

I am thinking somewhere around $18-19 for a final price.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I am confused the same way - is it an order in hand without pricing or are you bidding on an order and wondering how to price it.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

This is an order. We have done work with this customer for several years. He saw some samples and wants to order. I gave him a ballpark price and need to finalize it with him. 

He is not getting bids. He has placed the order with us as to what he wants and how many of each size. He knows our work and he knows the price will be fair.


----------

